# Thai Food



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Thinking of opening a Thai “closed door restaurant” in Lisbon. Does anyone know of any already in the city?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

cruizes said:


> Thinking of opening a Thai “closed door restaurant” in Lisbon. Does anyone know of any already in the city?



Any what? Thai or "closed door"?

Here is a list of the top ten Thai in Lisbon as provided by 'Trip Advisor':

https://goo.gl/fExYUE

As far as operating a 'closed door' or sometimes known as 'pop-up' or 'underground' establishment is concerned, I'm sure that you will be offered plenty of advice from forum members on that score. Mine would be to say, listen out for a knock at the door, and it will not be customers unless they are undercover and making a test purchase. It is difficult enough operating a legal business in Portugal, what you are suggesting I think is really living on the wild side. Let's wait to see what the rest of the members here come up with though especially in the capital city. I used to know a couple who had such a restaurant in the remote countryside and were constantly looking over their shoulders and waiting for that know at the door. The tip off about such an establishments can come from anywhere; neighbours or even local restaurant owners.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You, as a foreigner (?) here, advertising your proposed illegal activity via a public forum. In Lisbon you will compete against local legal, but probably struggling, businesses so can only expect everyone how find out to do whatever they can legally to stop you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Probably not a great idea to discuss any potentially illegal act on social media if you don't mind me saying so? 

That said, I wonder if there's a legal way you could possibly do a similar thing?

I don't know what is/isn't allowed here but perhaps something like buyers collect pre ordered meals...... rather like a take away?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

CRUIZES I have seen you asking about this elsewhere-. Illegal ??? so closing the thread


----------

